# Duplex Meter Adapter?



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

That's strange. I would have guess it was to separately meter solar output as well but now I very curious to find out.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

double post ?


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I have never seen one.

The lower one says Focus KWH. From what I just looked up it seems to be a solar meter. So it measures KWH in and out with both numbers always increasing. I have no idea why they would leave the old meter. It's not like they couldn't transfer the old reading on the first bill? 

On my house I have the utility meter that reads both in and out, but I also have a "Revenue grade KWH meter" in the basement. It only measures the KWH out. That meter is the one I read to collect the SREC credits. For every 1,000KWH I get one credit that I sell for around $225 every other month. My SREC meter is the old school meter that only reads in one direction. No electronics.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

*



Focus 240 Volt Form 2S kWh Meter

Click to expand...

*


> The Focus Form 2S 240 volt kWh meter is manufactured by Landis+Gyr. Its LCD display makes it easy to read and it conforms to all applicable ANSI C12 standards. When you install a grid-tie solar or wind powered system, you will normally have to install a kWh meter for your system. Some utility companies do not require a second meter, so be sure to check with your local utility company.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I am led to believe that this one of the random "long-term" testing sites to measure the accuracy of the "smart meter", however one still should be the analogue meter, not both digital. It may have been forgotten about or still is part of some other testing / study going on.

Cheers
John


----------

